# Bow Technician Programs/Schools?



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was wandering if you guys know of any Bow Technician Programs/ Courses that one might could take. I want to learn how to work on my bow. If so which are the best ones in your opinions.


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Check here...

http://www.chapmanarchery.com/


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bklee (Jan 9, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I have been searching with no success and it looks like Chapman Archery is no longer offering any courses. All classes are cancelled on the calendar due to a major illness. Any other ideas?


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

Just spoke with George He is in IL for about another month and will be offering the classes shortly after his return


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

you could buy a tuning dvd from someone here.


----------



## bklee (Jan 9, 2010)

BrandXshooter77 said:


> you could buy a tuning dvd from someone here.


Just bought the 2010 DVD from LeEarl right here.


----------

